# Input needed on rockscape!



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello all, I just purchased new rocks and redid my aquarium rockscape. Does anyone have any input on whether I should change anything?

Thanks!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd say you should post a few more pictures :lol: :wink:

Kidding, I think it looks alright little to structured for my liking but its your tank. Kinda hard to do much with all flat rocks. Sit back and look at it for awhile, I am sure you will see something that needs to be switched.

Least that's what I do,sometimes it works,sometimes not. Then you try and change it back to how it was but it comes out different :x :lol:


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

i'd say ditch the zebra lookn rocks first thing i notice when looking at the pictures seems out of place


----------



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

your fish are great! don't ditch anything!

Try to get some rounder rocks and try that out, or drive to your local rive and fill up some buckets with rocks, they have a more natural look to them and if you just drop them in and let them pile up they make some nice structures. If you try to make it a certain way it never comes out, just throw the rocks around and let them pile up naturally. Remember less is more.. less effort. unless your looking at a pic of malawi and try to replicate it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

JimA said:


> I'd say you should post a few more pictures :lol: :wink:


 :lol:

I'd ditch the frontosa...the rocks look nice.


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Frazee86 said:


> i'd say ditch the zebra lookn rocks first thing i notice when looking at the pictures seems out of place


I considered that... may do it.


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

killakam said:


> your fish are great! don't ditch anything!
> 
> Try to get some rounder rocks and try that out, or drive to your local rive and fill up some buckets with rocks, they have a more natural look to them and if you just drop them in and let them pile up they make some nice structures. If you try to make it a certain way it never comes out, just throw the rocks around and let them pile up naturally. Remember less is more.. less effort. unless your looking at a pic of malawi and try to replicate it.


Sounds good, but I spent $$ on these rocks, so I can't just go change them again quite yet!...


----------



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

Go to your local rock place, rocks are cheaper there. Or go to your local river, they have a bunch there for FREE 

do post pics if you get a chance to re-do the rocks and what not.


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, that's where I got the rocks in the pic just last week... That's about 90 bucks worth of rock!


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

looks too structured for my taste. try the "drop rock" method. make caves and hidey holes which u cant see into. fish really love those kinds of places. definitly a nice tank setup. 2nd i would make two distinct piles and try to define some space in the middle for mingling.


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input. The rocks are all in the back of the tank, so I have the entire front of the tank as open swimming space...


----------



## Rocket1121 (May 6, 2011)

Simply said " I like It " if u like it :thumb:


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

;-)


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I find the best look is to essentially build a 3D background, using rocks. So build at the back of the tank leaning rocks against the glass gently. I build all the way across the back, it maximizes your tank space by allowing the front to be the mingling area and your tank will have more depth and wont have that 2-3 rock formation build up we all do at times. Maybe hit up your local river or trail, and find some nice big rocks to make your base. Also find more round or square rocks to help give a little more height to your structure. In any case it looks really good. :thumb:


----------



## Jimring (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the looks of the rocks.

One thing might be to vary the direction of a few of them. They all seem to be running right to left, like some others said, maybe a bit too organized. Maybe move some of them to a front to back type positioning.

I think that the rocky BG on the tank clashes with your rockscape. Compare the pix where you can see the background with the ones where you can't, and see if you agree.

If you get it perfect, it's a piece of art. Until then it's a hobby.


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I actually was thinking the background I have may clash with the rock, too. Don't know if I want to just remove it, or replace it with dark blue or black.

As far as the rocks there now, I have them almost touching the back of the tank, now. I just intentionally left an area behind so I can clean when I need to and for the fish to have room to move behind there. I may add some more height to it, but I sorta set it up for the long haul, so every rock is balanced and stable and won't fall; plus, it gives them plenty of caves. I may change the structured look eventually, though.


----------



## DamascSt (Sep 1, 2011)

Definitely remove the zebra rocks. And the background. Looking at the pictures taken at night, I think your fish really pop against a black background. Love the fish!


----------

